# Old Logan Trailer vs New Calico Trailer



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like my Logan 3 horse slant. I had it built in 1997 and it still looks very good. Hauls easy. I have yet to find a horse that won't load it in, even horses that have been "problem" loaders seem to like it. I'm not familiar with Calicos.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Calico will look as old as the Logan in a short amount of time. If you want new step up your budget or get the Logan. I'm sure the ride will be better also


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Definitely the Logan! Can't wait until mine is ready!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know nothing about Logan brand trailers but Calico....

See them all the time.
Old, new and everything in between.
Bumper pulls and goosenecks....
Ranchers by me use them for moving their cattle to auction or market, their horses for ranch work.
They look like a hard-working trailer and stand up to some abuse, OK maybe a lot of abuse.

What makes me :think:... you would spend the same amount of money on either trailer that has the same "semi-stock" configuration yet _one is 13 years old and the other new???_
:?... 

I actually went looking to see what that exact trailer looks like....
_2003 Logan Coach Wrangler Stock Combo, 2 Horse Slant Load Bumper Pull Horse Trailer Stock for sale in Fort morgan, Colorado :: HorseClicks_
The one I found..._may not be the one you have located..._
It is not fancy, nor pretty nor have anything "special" about it. 
What it does have is no escape door out of the horse area if you use the collapsible tack room...that for me would be a "no-deal" deal breaker.
You have no way to check on those horses except to open that trailer completely...the one I found doesn't have a rear slide door by looking at pictures so "open sesame" it is roadside.
I would hope that although it sounds you are going to attempt a non-stop move, you will stop to water and offer hay, check on those animals during fueling stops, bathroom breaks, and while getting a bite to eat and something to drink for you...

Some decisions to make for sure.....

Be safe in your future travels...
:wink:

_jmo..._


----------

